# Man assaulted over generator



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

*Those of you with generators, might give this some thought. Jealous neighbors who didn't prep...*

SANTA ANA (CBS) - A San Juan Capistrano man is behind bars Friday after allegedly assaulting his neighbor with a flashlight over a noisy generator during a blackout that left thousands of local homes without power.

Peter Quill, 45, is accused of hitting his neighbor, Anthony Morales, over the head with a flashlight after complaining about the loud hum of a generator he was using during the widespread power outage, authorities said.

Neighbors say Morales is a Los Angeles firefighter.

Quill reportedly confronted Morales on the 27800 block of Via Estancia shortly before 11 p.m. on Thursday and asked that he turn off the generator due to the excessive noise, said Orange County Sheriff's Department spokesman Jim Amormino.

When Morales refused repeated requests, Quill then allegedly returned to Morales' home with a flashlight and attempted to turn off the generator himself, said Amormino.

Morales was hospitalized with lacerations and a possible concussion, said Amormino.

Residents in Orange County used gas generators to power their homes overnight during the outage that lasted through early Friday morning, according to officials.

Quill was booked into Men's Central Jail on charges of assault with a deadly weapon, Amormino said. He is being held on $25,000 bail.


----------



## Halfcrazy (Feb 14, 2011)

Sure makes you wonder if stuff like this happens with a little bump in the road what will it be like in a full fledged STHF scenario? Makes me glad I live in the country.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

halfcrazy said:


> sure makes you wonder if stuff like this happens with a little bump in the road what will it be like in a full fledged sthf scenario? Makes me glad i live in the country.


+ 100000000


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

It's going to get ugly...

Having said that, I was subjected to listening to a poorly running, extremely loud generator for several days. This thing would surge and stall, surge and stall, all fricken night long for several days. I can understand how that might wear on a person!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

That's why I like living in the sticks...the only generator I can hear is mine, and nobody else can hear it. And mine is run by a farm tractor's PTO.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

partdeux said:


> It's going to get ugly...
> 
> Having said that, I was subjected to listening to a poorly running, extremely loud generator for several days. This thing would surge and stall, surge and stall, all fricken night long for several days. I can understand how that might wear on a person!


Yeah, exactly. My idiot neighbor behind me kept turning his on every time the power blinked off. We had been told that it would be turned off periodically throughout the night so they could fix other areas of the grid, but never for more than a hour at a time. No big deal. Well, this moron turned his generator on three times withinn minutes of the power going off, at 2300, 0100, and 0300. I get up at 0340 to go to work, and he had positioned it as far away from his own house as possible, which coincidentally put it as close as possible to my house. The noise was really, really, REALLY annoying, but the worst part was that it apparently has a bad fuel line which was spraying gas on the manifold, so we had the exhaust fumes and burning gas blowing right into our bedroom window.

So, yeah... I can relate to the annoying neighbors with their poorly maintained generators. I did not, however, feel the urge to hit him with a flashlight. My wife _did_ yell, "you suck!", at him at one point, though.


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

Living way way out in noman's land, I live totally on solar/wind. When the occasion arises that we don't get a lot of sun to charge my batteries, I need to start one of my gennies. If at night, I always use my Kohler twin 7k as it is so quiet we can't even hear it in the house. I bought it last year for $200.00 and put another $180.00 into it to get her in shape. It came from a long retired motor home. It retail out for about $4,000.00 , so if you want a quite, reliable and long last gennie, you may want to look into old rv's.


----------



## Wiswash (Aug 29, 2010)

If your neighbors live close by and you run any noisy machine when theyre sleeping then youre being a very rude neighbor. Youre also being a bad neighbor and deserve to be clunked with a flashlight. Since the neighbor did make a request to turn off the gen set and the LA fireman refused to comply I think he deserves worse than a flashlight over the head. This has nothing to do with how well you prep.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I was the only guy on my block who didn't have a gennie, since I couldn't beat them:surrender: I decided to join them. Now I'm just as noisy. Does everybody have a maint. kit put together for their gennies?


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Them Calie types is wimps*

*Back in the mid 70's I was a LEO in MT , in the summer the lakes get jammed with campers.. one Holiday weekend a guy was running his Genny well after the time limit..the guy in the next camp asked him to turn it off, he refused, after asking several times the second guy took a hammer out and smacked the spark plug... the first guy charged out of his camper took a swing, got knocked down, jumped up, ran inside and came out with a pistol and the two old coots squared off and when it was done the guy with the noisy genny was dead...

I agree..what in the hell will SHTF bring..during that big ice storm in NY state a few years back people were stealing their neighbors gen sets...

I have two Honda 2000's and both are very quiet... but I think I need a big one..diesel..but I'll put it into a shed with the exhaust vented away... and probably two mufflers.. knowing nothing about big gens I would like to see posts from others who actually have one and are experienced with them..info like how long they run on a 5 gal tank of fuel.. how big to run at least the freezers and fridges..and charge battery's ... I can't seem to get into the whole solar thing... but I'm open minded...*


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Hoazy Buck, big cat we had at the radio station had a 110 gallon tank fer a 24 hour period, she was a beast though, can't remember how many kw's. had a v-8 diesel.

I've seen fer the big stationaries where they burried 2 55 gallon drums in the ground an ran the exhaust through them ta help keep em quiet.

Let's face it, power goes off folks gonna wan't all the same stuff they had when it was on, they got a genie, there gonna run it (lessin they was tryin ta steal it). Don't think it be worth hittin anybody over the head er shootin em over. Ya gotta remember, most folk don't have no common sense anymore.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

my generartor is very loud, the closest neighbor up the rd 400 yds can hear it. No complaints though. I'm going to work on getting it quieted down someday soon by putting it in an insulated shed and more pipe connected to the exhaust. The noise from it has been annoying me for 20yrs.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I had a 5000 w generator that I used in VA. I could run the frig and a couple other things off it. It used 2-3 gallons about every 24 hours if we ran it continually.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I too would like to know how to add mufflers to our genny.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Clarice said:


> I too would like to know how to add mufflers to our genny.


Post some pictures and I will help youget started on that!
It also needs to be in a small insulated building - MUCH of the noise is mechanical, and not from the exhaust.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks, LincTex. Now I need to see if I can figure out how to post pictures.


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

Putting your gen. in a small insulated building is fine for some things , but not so fine for others. For instance, in the summer, they can overheat very quickly and of course that would be very very bad. Also, if in a small building they don't get fresh air, and the carb doesn't do to well running on its own exhaust. Must be air vented in and exhaust vented out.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes, true - - I had typed a really long reply about sound insulation and ventilation and it got zapped. That was the short version.

The VERY BEST way to reduce generator noise is to not have a 3600 RPM unit and have a 1800 RPM instead. This solves multiple problems at once.


----------

